# Not a bad price at all!



## Aggie08 (May 1, 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,193832,00.html

Boy, you talk about a nice decoration...


----------



## evangilder (May 2, 2006)

Yep. I find it interesting that the rice was fairly low while the article said:


> It said the fighter jet, last flown in 1995, has been inspected by a museum and found to be in excellent condition.



I assume they mean excellent condition for a _static_ aircraft.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2006)

Actually that's about right - it would probably take another $25,000 to get it safe for flight and would also carry an hourly operating cost of about $2000 per hour.....


----------



## evangilder (May 2, 2006)

Wow, I didn't realize they were that cheap to obtain. I figured operating costs would be high though.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 2, 2006)

25,000 dollars for a Mig-21? How much would you pay for F-4 phantom on E-bay, 50,000 , 100,000?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2006)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> 25,000 dollars for a Mig-21? How much would you pay for F-4 phantom on E-bay, 50,000 , 100,000?


 Depends on conditions. I deal with L-29s and L-39s that sell between $35,000 - $300,000. Depends on condition and avionics...

There is only one F-4 flying in civilian hands right now, Davis Montham isn't letting them go that easy, especially since most of them will ultimately be "droned."


----------



## Aggie08 (May 4, 2006)

Boy, I dunno how much i'd pay for something like that. Just for a static display I imagine it shouldn't be too terrible, but for a flyable plane I can only imagine.


----------



## Aggie08 (May 9, 2006)

Followup on the purchase- he wants his money back because it can't be shipped to china. http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060509...CPuC4as0NUE;_ylu=X3oDMTA3NW1oMDRpBHNlYwM3NTc-


----------



## elmilitaro (May 9, 2006)

Whoa, I guess that burst his little bubble.


----------



## Aggie08 (May 12, 2006)

I know i'd be upset. That would make a killer decoration.


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2006)

You would think he might have checked to see whether he could import it _before_ he placed a bid. DOH!


----------

